# Gerber Prodigy



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Just picked one up after doing a good bit of homework on it because I wanted a good fixed blade and I’m on a tight tight budget. I’ve come to understand it’s about the best budget fixed blade available in my area and would like to hear some opinions on it.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Can’t comment on the Prodigy but I did pick up several copies of the Strongarm back in 2015. Black, fine edge, $45 each on amazon. Looks like they are selling for $67 now. 

They are part of our Get Home setup. No complaints here. Especially for the price! 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've not used the Prodigy either, but I like Gerber fixed blades.
Like @MikeTango, I too have a "Strongarm" that became part of my monkey suit due to its great molle-compatible sheath. Solid as a rock, full tang, thick 90-degree spine, it's a great combination. That Prodigy looks to have many of the same features and should serve you well.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

I have heard nothing but good things about the strong arm and I knew the prodigy was very similar and also has a versatile sheath that is molle compatible. The strong arm has gone up in price and isn’t available here so I went with the prodigy. Glad to know it’s a good product. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I had a Gator and I liked it, it was sharp and easy to keep that way. Gerber makes some good knives.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Gerber makes really nice blades. I've been seeing some exciting new product teases from SHOT. I'll be adding to my collection this year!


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Hemi45 said:


> Gerber makes really nice blades. I've been seeing some exciting new product teases from SHOT. I'll be adding to my collection this year!


Do they have a lot of new products this year?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I’ve got one that I use every now and then. It’s a good blade imo.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Gator here too.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Ragnarök said:


> I've got one that I use every now and then. It's a good blade imo.


I really like mine. Got the tan fine blade. Haven't used it a whole lot yet though. I hear once they're sold out there won't be any more. My Walmart hasn't put one back out since I bought mine about a week ago.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Texas said:


> Do they have a lot of new products this year?


I don't know about "a lot" but I've seen a few and the Fastball looks awesome.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

At the price point it's a very good buy. Some people were saddened when the Buck 110 and 112 series folders went from 440C to 420 stainless. However, it is hardened properly, and I think you do need something in stainless for use in the winter or over water. Also, this is one application where serrations are appropriate.


----------

